# Zorro's tail



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Zorro had a nice bushy tail and now he has this stringy thing. What's going on? The rest of his coat seems to be fine. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I always admire zorro's lovely crinkly coat, I would say it's just grow too long, if you had it cut it would bush up again so to speak - we need photos of a full zorro a not just his tail!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Molly's tail goes exactly the same when it grows too long but once trimmed hers look ok again


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yep, I agree, a trim and brush should sort it. We never used to get Poppy's cut but now we get a bit taken off and it's more in proportion


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Just for Timnan! 

















And he carries this toy around ALL the day, like a dead rat!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Bless wee Zorro!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Alinos said:


> Just for Timnan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I think we will all be happy to see all of him. Why worry about a shaggy tail when the rest of you looks as good as zorro


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

He's so darn cute!  Thanks for all the pics. (your floors are beautiful).


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Lindor said:


> He's so darn cute!  Thanks for all the pics. (your floors are beautiful).



Thank you! They are a lot of hard work to maintain. But I love how they look and feel and are so cool in the summers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

